# Furioso Dreadnought or Baal Predator?



## ipwnuevryday (Dec 27, 2012)

I am buying some new models and I want to get something mechanised. I currently only have the BA battleforce, scout snipers and Lemartes. In an army like this which would be more effective all-round, FD or BP? I need an answer quick as I'm buying them at some point today. (If it makes any difference, I'll be fighting Space Wolves almost exclusively).
Thanks.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

IMO, Baal Pred. More survivable to LF rocketspam, and if you kit it out well (IMO, Asscans etc). BUT I DONT PLAY BA (I play Mechspam IG and Newb Smurfs), so just take my advice as a pointer (Just food for thought).
Antonius


----------



## ipwnuevryday (Dec 27, 2012)

Nevermind, I figured it out. If I get the Dreadnought I can get a Sanguinary Guard too. Puppies beware! :threaten:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I play my Furioso WAY more than my Baal. Pretty sure a TLAC/HB Baal is 10 points more than a HF Furioso. As far as modelling goes...in retrospect I will be buying a second dreadnought and making it DC and painting my blood talon arms black to accommodate power fists on the Furioso.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I dont own a furioso but I have 2 baals that I use quite heavily - pretty survivable, good firepower, and can take a freaking flamestorm (if you so choose). Yeah.


----------

